# Favorite Anime:



## Tensei85

Whats your favorite Anime's? Mine are too long to list but I'll name some:


Soul Eater
Naruto Shippuuden
Bleach
Dragonball Z (old school)
Ranma 1/2
Claymore
Deathnote
Histories strongest disciple kenichi
X
Saiyuki (series)
Rahxephon
Samurai Deeper Kyo
7 Samurai
Jack Frost
Shura No Toki

and quite a few more...


----------



## Tensei85

Ok, so it appears I'm the only one here that watches anime... I'm a little worried about that, but its fine. 

That's fine I'll converse with myself then (had plenty of practice)


----------



## seasoned

With 12,880 members, you would think someone would step up. I know nothing about Anime, but at least you are not alone, to converse with yourself.


----------



## Ronin74

Just saw this one. I remember watching Star Blazers and Grandizer as a kid, and between then and now, the one anime I always loved watching was Dragon Ball Z, hands down, followed closely by Street Fighter II V.

For my honorable mention list, I'll go with a few movies:

Fist of the North Star
the Fatal Fury (the motion picture and the two OAV episodes)
the Street Fighter II movies


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Well my avatar is Pinoko and Largo from Blackjack so I like Blackjack.

Great teacher Onizuka(reminds me of me)

Ranma 1/2(Classic boy/girl romance with a twist my favorites are Shampoo,Ranma,Genma)

Urusei Yatsura.(One of Rumiko's first work of romance comedy)

Rurouni Kenshin(very good story)

Ping pong club(very funny my favorite are Maeno and Izawa)

Shuffle!(Typical romance comedy throw one highschool guy and a bunch of girls and instant comedy it runs alot in anime I like Primula she is cute)

Ebichu(Really funny really dirty Ebichu is really funny)

DNA2(Junta is funny it is a funny anime too)

Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro chan(really funny Dokuro-chan is violent)

Bamboo Blade(Good anime funny at time)

Bobobobo(Like Pingpong club it goes even more wackier I like Bobobo and Don patch because they feed off each other.)

I my Me! Strawberry Eggs(funny cross dressing story lots of cross dressing cross gender themes in anime this one is like a cross dressing Onizuka)

There is more I just have to go thru my collection.
My wife likes these: Yattaman, Thunderbird,Highschool Kimengumi,Saiyuki,Patario,Arare chan. Psst all my wife's anime is old and boring to me. 

Tez likes Getbackers her avatar is from it. The character is Ban.

Most of the type of anime I like is Ecchi because it is funny.


----------



## CoryKS

Don't follow a lot of the series, but I have a few favorites.  

Spirited Away
Grave of the Fireflies
Princess Mononoke
Serial Experiments Lain

also want to try Haibane Renmei because it is highly recommended by someone whose judgement I value.  

You might find this site interesting:  Chizumatic


----------



## KickFest

My clear favourite is Death Note, by a mile.

Other animes I really enjoyed:
Azumanga Daioh (Best pick-me-up feelgood anime in the world)
Higurashi no naku koro ni (Seriously twisted stuff)
Serial Experiments Lain
Voices of a distant star


----------



## Hyper_Shadow

DBZ (Still awesome now, 12 years on from when I first saw it!)
Trigun,
Cowboy Bebop,
Outlaw Star,
Tenjou Tenge,
Tenchi Muyo,
Devil May Cry
Fist of the North Star
New Fist of the North Star (orginal title, eh?)

I could go on, but I'll put them at the top. Been a big cartoon fan since I was a kid (or should I say since I am still a kid XD)


----------



## fyn5000

I haven't watched much Anime, but here are some of my favorites ...

Mushi Shi
Tenchi Muyo
Armored Trooper Votoms
Gundam Seed Destiny
Aquarion

fyn


----------



## Msby

Dragonball Z was a major highlight when I was younger! Which is why the Dragonball movie made me want to puke :barf:


----------



## gardawamtu1

Ghost in the Shell 1&2
Serial Experiments Lain
Witchblade
Grave of the Fireflies
Princess Mononoke


----------



## Aikikitty

I'm a HUGE Studio Ghibli fan and I'm mad that I haven't yet been able to see the latest 2 movies--Earthsea and Ponyo on a Cliff (I believe that's the title of the latest).

I haven't sat down and watched anime on TV in a long time it seems. But I loved---

DBZ
Sailor Moon (1st anime series I ever watched)
Tenshi Muyo
Outlaw Star
Rurouni Kenshin
Inuyasha
Trigun
Big O
Cowboy Bebop
Record of Lodoss War
Princess Tutu (surprisingly good story!)

I'm sure they're others and I didn't list the ones I only have a few episodes of the series. Most of the above anime, I was only able to see because they were on Cartoon Network/Adult Swim.

I know this is an "anime" thread, but I have to list my favorite manga series too.

Fruits Basket
Inubaka
Land of Silver Rain (Korean)
Kodocha
Tokyo Mew Mew
Ranma 1/2
Whistle

Robyn :asian:


----------



## arnisador

My daughter made me watch lots of it with her...Death Note was OK.


----------



## Fiendlover

Msby said:


> Dragonball Z was a major highlight when I was younger! Which is why the Dragonball movie made me want to puke :barf:


 OH I KNOW!  i'm a hardcore Dragonball, Dragonball Z and Draonball GT fan and that movie made me speechless because of how stupid that was.
*shakes head* 
i also watch sailor moon.
other then those i'm not really open to anime.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Dragonball series are great because they spend like 2 episodes talking how they are powering up and going to beat the other guy lol.

Its over 9000!! haha

Fiendlover do you like the live action SailorMoon? I do.


----------



## wushuguy

I like:
Nadesico
Neon Genesis
Macross
Mospedia
Robotech
Gundam
Slayers
Megazone 23
Patlabor
Ghost in the Shell
Jin Roh
Nausicaa
...
just to name a few.


----------



## searcher

Tekkaman Blade
Naruto
DBZ
Robotech


----------



## Carol

Haven't had a chance to watch much anime but I do like
Naruto
DNA^2
DBZ


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Baki the Grappler


----------



## Marginal

Ghost in the Shell Standalone Complex, and 2nd Gig. 
Ghibli stuff
Trigun
Yuyu Hakusho
Berserk 
Gantz
Slayers
Battle Angel Alita
Mobile Suit Gundam 08th MS Team
Bobobo-Bo Bo-Bobo


----------



## FeralKenpo

Samurai Champloo and Mononoke Hime


----------



## The Dark Pearl

I haven't seen much anime, but from what I have seen I like:

Bleach
Samurai Champloo
Inuyasha
Cyborg 009
Blood+
Guardian of the Spirit


----------



## TheWellWisher

Don't watch anime apart from the Dragonball/DBZ series, not GT though that sucks. Started watching almost 10 years ago, still brilliant. And yes you who were talking about the movie were right, it is horrendous.


----------



## mj_lover

ranma 1/2
blue seed, love the little extras on the dvd
kiddy grade
gundam seed

there are more, just can't remember then all!


----------



## Tensei85

I just watched recently:

Claymore (was awesome!)
Soul Eater (watched 2 months ago, was actually pretty good)
Nabari no ou (was alright)
Bamboo Blade (was pretty good)
D.gray-man (still in the process of watching, but pretty cool so far)


----------



## fyn5000

Gotta add to this thread ...

Started watching _Darker Than Black _a little while ago.  Awesome!

fyn


----------



## Tensei85

fyn5000 said:


> Gotta add to this thread ...
> 
> Started watching _Darker Than Black _a little while ago. Awesome!
> 
> fyn


 
Agreed! I just finished episode 9 of season 2 Darker than black - &#27969;&#26143;&#12398;&#21452;&#23376;.

Also watched Devil May Cry (Awesome!)
Cowboy bebop (again... its been like 10 years but still great)


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Tenju Tenge


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Urusei Yatsura.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

I got hooked on that stuff watching _"Starblazers"_ on AFRTS TV in Okinawa in the early 1980's.

I like Cartoon Network's _"Adult Swim,"_ or at least I used to.  It's changed, don't care for it as much now.

However, of those that I saw, I liked:

Trigun
Cowboy Bebop
Ghost in the Shell
Inuyasha
Bleach
Full Metal Alchemist
Lupin III

I also went to a Anime festival a couple years back here in Detroit as a photographer:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wigwam/sets/72157608587580620/

People put a lot of work into these costumes, it was interesting.


----------



## Ironcrane

The first time I ever saw any "anime" I was really impressed by it. It was unlike anything else I've seen at the time. As I found more of it to watch, I became more, and more disappointed by it. So I don't watch very much of it.

But I am a big fan of Tenchi Muyo, and Tenchi Universe. (Tenchi in Tokyo, not so much) And I also really liked Fate/Stay Night.


----------



## Marginal

Moribito: Guardian Spirit has been growing on me. Very lush images, and some of the best animation in a series I've seen. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ7VPR0i85o

Early fight scene.


----------



## gunj1n

I know, super old thread.  I apologize, but I feel like sharing.

My top Three:  Ghost in the Shell, Samurai Champloo, Gurren Lagann

And then the List:
Any Miyazaki film, if you want to consider it Anime
7 Samurai
Azumanga Daioh
Black Cat
Gundam Wing


Annnnnd that's all I can think of without looking at my DVD rack.  But that's okay.  Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Urusei Yatsura. 
Space Battleship Yamato
Rurouni Kenshin
Captain Harlock
Princess Mononoke
Tenchi Muyo
Slayers
Sailor Moon (Japanese version, not the DIC dub)

In that order.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

I am currently watching the new DC Nation cartoons, particularly *Green Lantern* (I was never much of a GL fan growing up, but the production values are good on this new series) and *Young Justice*.  I also watch reruns of FLCL and Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig.

I don't watch much TV, but cartoons provide a nice escape from reality for me on Friday nights after work; I have MA training or foo-foo dancing most other nights.  I like good anime and good traditional cartoons both.  I have Cowboy Bebop on DVD, and I'd like to get FLCL as well.

FYI, I think FLCL is about the closest thing I've ever seen to a Salinger novel done as anime.  The writing/translation is truly outstanding.  I peel back the writing like the layers of an onion and just savor the dialogue as well as the internal monologues by the main character.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FLCL

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0279077/quotes


----------



## sfs982000

I've been a big fan of the Robotech series and really didn't start watching any other anime until I joined the service.  Since then I've enjoyed Vampire Hunter D, Akira, Slayers, Ah My Goddess.  Helsing and High School of the Dead were also ones that I just recently watched and I enjoyed them as well.


----------



## mmartist

Evangelion
Ghost in the Shell
Samurai Champloo
Darker than Black 
Crest of the Stars 
Banner of The Stars 
Tengenn Toppa Gurenn Lagan 
and a bit more but this are probably my most favorites


----------



## AlwaysDreaming

Ikkitousen! They have pretty awesome fights and great humor. But it's a bit ecchi and the last two season when they had a new character designer..that was really ecchi.


----------



## punisher73

Growing up I was a huge Starblazers and Voltron fan.  As an adult, I really haven't watched to much I've liked.  I'll have to look at some of the list.  I do like the Ninja Scroll movie, and the Samurai Champloo series.


----------



## Yondanchris

Eureka 7 
Evangellion 
Berzerk 
Bleach


----------



## Takai

Not one mention of Kenichi: The Mightiest Disciple. I am surprised.


----------



## grumpywolfman

"Ghost in the Shell" ~ to watch the movies, click *here*.


----------



## Dinkydoo

Dragonball and Dragonball Z. Currently re-watching Z and at the Majin Buu saga.


----------



## grumpywolfman

"Millennium Actress" ~ to watch the movie click *here* (the movie is loaded up as four parts).


----------



## grumpywolfman

What do you get when you take a classic Spaghetti Western movie like "The Good the Bad and the Ugly" and turn it into a vampire hunter anime?
In "Vampire Hunter D", even Eli Wallach's character Tuco can be found lending a _hand_ to the 'man with no name' who is now portrayed as an immortal vampire hunter only known as "D."


----------



## grumpywolfman

"Cowboy Bebop" ~ to watch the movie click *here* (brief ad before movie plays).


----------



## grumpywolfman

I apologize to anybody who might object if it appears that I've been 'bumping' this thread. I have been listing the movie titles and links to share after watching them; so, my adult anime movie list would look like this:

Ghost in the Shell
Millennium Actress
Vampire Hunter D
Cowboy Bebop

But my favorite anime, is an excellent animated family movie series that stands out in quality, content, and family values. I highly recommend the Nest Family Animated Bible stories. 

Here is a sample clip from their Youtube channel:







The whole animated series can be found on the Nest website ~ *here*


----------

